# $#!% raccoon



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Today I caught a raccoon in a live box trap type. while he was trapped I guess he knew he was going to die in a while. So he decided he would help other raccoon from being caught and bent the metal bar that connects the door to the foot pedal thing in half :evil: :shock: :evil: and he pulled out other bars that I have no clue where they were before. :evil: Tomorrow when the sun is out I will take some pictures of the raccoon and the damage and try and put the darn trap back together, but I think I will have to cough up $60 and buy another trap :evil:


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

my buddy who traps alot of ***** says the traps at cabelas are pretty easy for the ***** to tear up. He reccomends some from cal ranch or ifa and they are around the same price. If you want me to get the brand names he reccomends just let me know and I will ask. He also has rebuilt the cheaper traps and made them heavier duty when the ***** have torn them up so I defintly wouldnt chuck it.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

deadicatedweim said:


> my buddy who traps alot of ***** says the traps at cabelas are pretty easy for the ***** to tear up. He reccomends some from cal ranch or ifa and they are around the same price. If you want me to get the brand names he reccomends just let me know and I will ask. He also has rebuilt the cheaper traps and made them heavier duty when the ***** have torn them up so I defintly wouldnt chuck it.


alright thanks  the one I have is from CAL-ranch, but it was one of the cheaper one they had. If you could ask him what he reccomends that would be great and also could ask him if he might rebuild mine if I can't fix it myself and find how much it would be? thanks


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

Little Giants are the one's I use Weim, I have also started building mine from chicken wire and 1/4 steel rod, the ***** can't hurt these ones.


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

UTDWR has traps that you can lease from them. The last time I chedked there was a $100 deposit when you pick up the trap and you get your money back when you return the trap. The only thing is that you have to promise that you will not release the racoon or skunk loose alive..................not a problem here. You might want to chek it out. There is no limit to the amount of traps you can lease either.
Cory


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

One other idea that you could use would be to go and buy another one of the traps like you already have, take it home and use it for a model while reassembling your old one. Then if you really don't want two, take the unused one back for a refund.  

Just make sure that you get some good pictures of the "healthy" trap so you will have them for reference the next time.

If the ones in the store are unboxed, then you could just go take pics in the first place and save yourself a trip. :wink:


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

cwp said:


> UTDWR has traps that you can lease from them.


Most city or county animal shelters have traps to loan. My dad borrowed one from Davis county or Syracuse city and caught three or four ***** in his trap. They just required that he bury the animals himself.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Shelled corn is a good bait to target specific animals - *****. Usually keeps domestic pets out of the trap. ***** are pretty strong animals, if they can tear it up, they will.


----------

